# 2014 MAJEK ILLUSION LOADED UNDER 300 HRS $ 59,995.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS MAJEK 22 ILLUSION IS LOADED OUT, K TOP, LIGHT BARS, LOWRANCE GPS, DEPTH, I PILOT TROLLING MOTOR, BATTREY CHARGER, TWIN 8 FT BLADE POWER POLES, TWO ICE CHEST REAR LIVE WELL SEAT CUSHION, RAISED CONSOLE, YAMAHA VF225LA MOTOR, UNDER 300 HOURS $ 59,995.00 ALSO HAS A REAR TOWER THAT IS OFF AT MOMENT CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY CLEAN BOAT 361-758-2140*


----------

